# My new foster kid



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I just picked up Dexter last night from a friend who had him for the last week (giving me time to recover from my Mexican vacation!)

My friend, Trissa, works with one of the previous owners. She said when the woman told her last summer that they were getting a dachshund puppy, Trissa just cringed. This family has three small children and an infant. They have had (and given away) four dogs in the last five years... Dexter was no exception! :doh:

Apparently, the husband was "this close" to taking Dexter to be euthanized because they said he was "mean", they also said he had submissive urination issues... Trissa picked Dexter up from his family on January 30th and kept him until last night when I picked him up to come live with our family and pack... Her description of Dexter is that he is an absolute sweetheart! He loves to cuddle and sleep on laps, he leaves her cats alone, gets along well with her other small dogs, and his submissive urination problem is easily avoided by not grabbing for him, looming over him, talking to him in a high, excited voice (all the things we know can cause dribbling, and all the things the family did regularly to this poor little guy!)

As far as Dex being "mean", both Trissa and I believe the children were not well supervised, nor taught how to "be" around dogs. If they were grabby or rough with him, I can see that he may have tried to defend his little self, but the entire time that Trissa had him and in the hours I interacted with him last night, "mean" is NOT a term I would use to describe him! He was comfortable with my husband and with the other dogs (the poodles overwhelmed him a little at first because they're so big and they were very interested in him, but within minutes, they were calm around each other) I've observed his reactions when I grab his collar (not even submissive urination!), when I take away toys/treats, when I remove him from furniture, when I touch him on all body parts, etc... and he is very tractable and willing to please.

I'd have to say the owners did very little in the way of obedience training with him (although his house training is pretty good) and all I can say is that it's probably a good thing they gave him up so soon because now he can find an owner/family who will be able to help him reach his potential! Dexter is just 9 months old, not neutered yet - but on the schedule through the rescue for which I foster... There's an adoption event this weekend and I hope we can find a good home for him!! (the sore on his nose happened at Trissa's house - it's a crate rub... She was getting him used to the crate and he used his nose to try to get out...) He will only be in a crate at night at my house and in the kitchen/dining area during the day so hopefully that rub will heal soon! He slept in a crate very nicely last night!  Here's Dexter (and Juliet)!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor baby! Well, I know he is in good hands until he finds his fur-ever home! He could not be with a more caring Mommy!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

poor guy having such a rough start in life 
at least now he can relax and lead a happy life with you and the great family you find for him Barb!!

He's adorable XDD


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They definitely sound as if their perfect family dog would be a stuffed toy on wheels! Hope you find little Dexter a lovely home where he can blossom and be happy, and forget all the confusion and worry of the past months.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Just ran home for a quick break (pottied and fed the dogs) - I have a meeting over my lunch hour today so could only stay for a few minutes - and Dexter did great loose in my kitchen this morning! My daughter met him for the first time today (she sat down on the dog bed and he hurried into her lap and kissed her on the cheek!!) Yeah... he's MEAN!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He's adorable...as are all dogs named Dexter, LOL. I'm so glad you're helping this guy get a second chance.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> They definitely sound as if their perfect family dog would be a stuffed toy on wheels! Hope you find little Dexter a lovely home where he can blossom and be happy, and forget all the confusion and worry of the past months.


*fjm* put it perfectly! I just want to THANK YOU for helping to end yet another innocent dog's nightmare. Now if only there was a way to prevent these sort of thoughtless people from getting their hands on yet another unsuspecting dog! Dogs come to us looking only for love, and if fortunate fails them they wind up with undeserving people like Dexter and his predecessors were subjected to. If not for you and all the other good-hearted rescuers, so many more "Dexters" would lead lives of quiet desperation. You are the their guardian angel and I so appreciate you for that!

I wish Dexter the best, most loving permanent home any little wiener dog could have!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> I wish Dexter the best, most loving permanent home any little wiener dog could have!!


Well, that would probably be MY house, but I can't have five dogs just now!! :lol:

My very first dog was an adopted little wiener (my heart-dog, Meika, who I escorted to the rainbow bridge on May 14, 2009) and my second adoption was Juliet (the wild boar in the picture with Dexter - and no, wild boar is not a description of her personality - it's her coat color!! :lol So, before my love affair with poodles, dachshunds held my heart (and still do! The founder of the rescue I foster for usually calls me first if she has a dachsie that needs fostering!) 

The last dachshund foster I did was a pregnant bitch who whelped five pups in my living room almost 2 years ago! The pups were purebred and oh, so cute! Just before the dachsies I had a little blind aussie mix pup, Charleigh; and shortly after the dachsie puppies I had the beagle puppy, Sara Lee, that I posted about last year. I think I had some kittens in between there sometime too! :lol:

I love my role as foster home! I know I can make a positive influence on an animal's life and give them some time living with a patient, fair family (which is something a lot of these guys have never experienced before)

I know a lot of people aren't cut out to be foster homes because they'd end up keeping every pet they foster, but I've learned (due to my years managing a humane society) that there's no way I can keep them all and if I can make their lives easier temporarily while they're looking for their forever home, I'll be there for them! It's not hard for me to let them go as long as I know the new owners are well-armed with the knowledge and training to understand that adopting a pet is a life-long committment. The rescue I foster for now is small and very hands-on. Every adopter is interviewed and screened and the founder of the rescue has to approve each placement - all adopted pets are required to be spayed/neutered as well, so that fits in with my philosophies regarding rescue pets.

Thanks for your kind words, CM! I will always do my best for whatever soul is destined to come my way for as long as they are with me! :hug:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

We had dachsies when I was growing up. We had Fritz, a black and tan and Tina, a silver dapple. My husband also had a dachsie, a very overweight red one called Jane. 

Yes, you have to wonder about people who get dog after dog after dog -- and coincidentally all their dogs have "problems" but they never seem to realize that the common denominator is actually themselves rather than the dogs.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Yay!!! Dex found a home today!! He went home with a couple from Montana who knew the rescue founder personally - so the reference calls weren't necessary! 

So glad he found a home so quickly! He was such a good boy and really deserved a home of his own!

I love being a foster mom! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY Dexter! Have a joyous life with you new family! Good on you Barb. xo


----------

